# Strep B testing (and a couple of other questions)



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I saw a midwife today (not mine but a stand in) and she didn't seem very confident about answering my questions. One of the things I asked her was about Strep B testing. I know NHS don't do it as standard but I wondering if there was a way of paying. She told me to do an internet search and order one off the internet - does thins sound like the right way to do it? She said you pay for the kit and the nurse will do the swab, but what happens with the lab tests - surely if she sent it off that would be NHS?

Also the pains I thought were trapped wind the other week I had every day for over a week, and windeze or peppermint tea don't seem to help. It eventually goes (sometimes after about 18 hours and no sleep) but doesn't seem like it comes out (like wind) so am wondering if it is something else? The midwife didn't seem to have a clue and it is so painful when I get it that I can't stand up straight or walk on my left leg (side where the pain is). 

Also (last one I promise) I've had a really sore wrist now for 3 days and it was so bad last night I couldn't move it. The only thing I can liken the pain with is when I had a broken arm - it's like a throbbing contant pain. I haven't done anything strenuous or hit it on anything though. It's just above the wrist (about 3 inches up going towards the elbow) on the inside of my left arm in the centre. I've heard of carpel tunnel syndrome but no idea what brings that on or whether the symptoms match. My other arm is fine.

Could it be that both things are on the left that it's the baby on a nerve affecting things on my left side? My urine, blood pressure and baby's heartbeat were all fine at the appointment today. 

Thanks and so sorry for the waffle.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help with the private strep B testing either!!  It probably would be tested in a normal NHS lab, but the difference is that you will be paying for it, rather than them doing it actually on the NHS.  As I work in the hospital, rather than on the community, I never really come across people getting the test privately.

The pains you have been getting certainly sound like nerve pain, which should stop when your baby moves, you are ok to have paracetamol, which might ease it a bit for you when it's bad.  If it carries on, it might be worth you seeing your gp?

The wrist problems do sound like carpal tunnel syndrom, and the good news is that you are still early enough for treatment to help you!!  It does depend whether your area have physio for pregnant women or not.  The area that I work in doesn't, but where I live does!!  Make an appointment to see your midwife or gp, and ask them to refer you.  They will probably give you a splint to wear, and some exercises to do that should help.

Sorry i couldn't be much help,

em xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Em, you have been really helpful. Weirdly enough my wrist seems a lot better but my groin pains were terrible last night. It moved from my left side to my pelvic area and trying to turn from my back to my side in bed or vice versa was really painful. Also my thighs felt very stiff and I had terrible trouble getting out of bad to go to the loo in the night. Strangely I don't feel that the pains are worrying in terms of the baby as he/ she is still kicking away and today I don't feel to bad. I suppose the best thing to do will be to keep an eye on it and go to the docs if it continues. Just wondered if these symptoms sound like a common pg thing?

Thanks Em, you are always very helpful and always help put my mind at ease. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

They are fairly common, so, though not pleasant, you aren't alone!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Em. Just thought I'd update you. Was feeling worse the night before last and yesterday and last night - just getting no sleep. Now I'm finding DH has to help me put my trousers on even! I'm having problems getting up and down stairs and in and out of the car, and generally feel like I've been riding a horse for days. It seemed to be getting worse so I went to the docs this morning and he's diagnosed SPD and given me co-codamol. He said to go back in a week or 2 if no better and he'll refer me for physio.

Thanks for your help and advice Em.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for letting me know!  Did he mention to you about trying to keep your legs close together, to help?  When getting in and out of bed, keep your knees together, and some maternity support tights will help, by taking the weight off your bump,

hope you get the physio soon,

em xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Em. He didn't mention anything to help - just gave me the painkillers.   Took them yesterday and last night and they didn't really help - just a very temporary little bit of relief. 

I actually phoned the physion dept at the hospital this morning to ask about the waiting list and it's currently 5 weeks. She did say it will get worse but is sending me out a support girdle thingy and an advice leaflet, so that should be helpful.

Thanks for all your help and advice Em. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

